# Cajun Jerky using Cherry to smoke



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

Ran smoke at 150F to 165F  the Lang did its thing just fine!
























early bites

















best flavor ever!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 23, 2021)

Looks delicious. What all is in your recipe?


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 23, 2021)

Cajun you say


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious. What all is in your recipe?


Start here ...  I modify to my taste

http://www.makethatjerky.com/cajun-beef-jerky-recipe.html


----------



## indaswamp (May 23, 2021)

Yeah man! Lookin good! Like!


----------



## kilo charlie (May 23, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 23, 2021)

Like the way you hung them.  I gotta remember that.


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

*

 indaswamp
 - Thanks ... this by far is the best batch ever!



 kilo charlie
 - Thanks*


----------



## motocrash (May 23, 2021)

Dang zip, you're killin' it with the Lang man.   
Great looking jerky.


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Dang zip, you're killin' it with the Lang man.
> Great looking jerky.


Thanks!  the Lang is too easy to use


----------



## JLeonard (May 23, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Dang zip, you're killin' it with the Lang man.
> Great looking jerky.


You'd think he liked cooking on it or something.....Sheesh!  I'll take a bag of that jerky!
Jim


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

*

 JLeonard
 - thanks and yes the Lang is a keeper*


----------



## crazymoon (May 23, 2021)

Z12, Looks scrumptious!


----------



## PPG1 (May 23, 2021)

Awesome looking jerky


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

*

 crazymoon
 - thanks just got the last of it off... long day!


P
 PPG1
 - thanks and yes this was much better then expected!





*


----------



## pc farmer (May 23, 2021)

Looks great zip


----------



## flatbroke (May 23, 2021)

Looks like you got the smoker dialed. How did you slice the meat ? Looms great


----------



## ChuxPick (May 23, 2021)

Zippy, that looks great


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2021)

That recipe sound good and your Jerky looks Great....JJ


----------



## zippy12 (May 23, 2021)

*

 pc farmer
  - thanks!



 flatbroke
 - sliced with my ninja blade!  dont cut yourself!



 ChuxPick
 - thanks



 chef jimmyj
 - jimmy I have been working this recipe ( - smoke + cure 1) for 3 years and the Lang smoke version is the best!*


----------



## baby kong (May 23, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> Ran smoke at 150F to 165F  the Lang did its thing just fine!
> View attachment 497240
> 
> 
> ...


What are the rods you're using?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2021)

Wow, that looks phenomenal!  Gonna have to try that recipe, thanks for sharing!


----------



## zippy12 (May 24, 2021)

*
B
 baby kong
 - 1/4th in stainless steel from the hardware store



 WaterinHoleBrew
 - Thanks!*


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2021)

That is some fine looking jerky!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

Nice looking jerky Zip I will be glad to forward my address.

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (May 24, 2021)

*

 SmokinAl
 - Thanks Al



 HalfSmoked
 - Thanks HS ...  Gladly I will share!*


----------



## 73saint (May 25, 2021)

Looks great, zippy!  I like the hanging idea as well; I need to stop using the warmer for my jerky as it tends to get a little too smoky.  Bet your way would be better.


----------



## zippy12 (May 25, 2021)

*

 73saint
 -  yea I ran a bit trash smoke at first but after the Lang warmed up it was TBS and this stuff is good its about a pound of meat per rod for the 36*


----------



## baby kong (May 25, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> *
> B
> baby kong
> - 1/4th in stainless steel from the hardware store
> ...


Ok then ...  tks a bunch !!


----------



## hawkerdude (Jun 1, 2021)

Dude!  That looks amazing!!  Did you use beef?  If so, what cut of beef did you use?  I'm totally trying this!!

Now that I followed your link to the recipe I see it recommends beef London Broil or Top Round.    Check and Check!!


----------

